# is it all over for dallas?



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

miami have won the last 3 gamea and will be playing with alot of confidense. will miami win game 6 or will dallas come back to make it 3-3?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dallas should come back, we are at home and our crowd is one of the best in the league, I think we will get in Wade's head (or I hope we do) and Shaq does horrible in Dallas this series (5 points) It's far from over


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

we are favoured by 5 points to win tonight and will be favoured on thursday as well so i hope dallas comes back to win
NOT IN OUR HOUSE MIAMI!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I really don't know. I would imagine that Dallas will play with a passion, but the Heat are being overlooked a little with the whole refing and Cuban fiasco. I feel that Dallas will in 6 & 7, but I'm not as confident as I once was.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

i reckon dallas will lose.. in 7


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

JMES HOME said:


> i reckon dallas will lose.. in 7


 On what basis? just a feeling?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the Mavs will be winning games 6-7. We earned homecourt-advantage and we better put it to good use.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

It's not over till Wade has the trophy over his head, or Dirk has a shirt on that says "2006 NBA Champions".


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Did the Heat win in Dallas in this series? Thank you very much.


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

Miami may have the motivation but the Mav's have the home court now. Look for a Mavericks win by a fairly good size, because the Mav's have their own fans behind them.

I said it before I will say it again. Mavericks in 7!

GO MAVERICKS!!


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmm.. Only time will tell, and just over 4 hours till tip, because we all know how long pre-game is.. In my heart, I feel the Mavs will win, but idk why, I just keep getting more discouraged every minute closer... Im so nervous right now.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jet said:


> Hmm.. Only time will tell, and just over 4 hours till tip, because we all know how long pre-game is.. In my heart, I feel the Mavs will win, but idk why, I just keep getting more discouraged every minute closer... Im so nervous right now.


Chill. Save your emotions - you'll need 'em. 

:cheers: uke: :boxing: :kiss: :gopray: :ghug: :woot: :boohoo: :rofl: :buddies:  :rock: :sfight:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

momentum is with miami, and i except them to come on top, with wade solidifying himself in finals galore with a clutch game winner.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

And momentum was with Dallas when they made the trip to South Beach. 

It seems that MO hasn't meant much in the series thus far. We shall see.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Momentum is all about home-court.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Momentum is all about home-court.


EXACTLY!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Momentum is all about home-court.


Yeah, it seems Mo is afraid to fly. :clown: 

All kidding aside, it will be a challenge to regain the fire of the wins here - the Heat aren't going to hand the lead away.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We'll need to come out with a passion tonight, after all the stuff that has happend to Dirk in the last few days I expect him to regain compusre and put up 40 points today, I also think J-Ho Devin and Jet will step up BIG TIME tonight


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This is so funny....like a week ago, it was the other way around, and you see what happened. No we are not done. It would really dissapoint me if any team lost a game 6 at home in the finals (If they are down 2-3), much less the team I root for. I can't see it happening. And if we win tonight, and go to a game 7, then it's pretty much evened out, nobody gave the series away.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

3 straight is bigger momentum then 2 straight, especially when everyone said bring the larry o'brien to south beach.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yeah everyone did say that, in MIAMI. Fact is momentum is bull****, it's what you want it to be. Mavs have momentum because we came off a tough loss despite playing bad, Miami has momentum for winning three straight! Blah blah blah it's what you want it to be, it's not somthing that is what it is


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Buddy, 3 straight wins in the NBA finals is BIG! Dallas is supposed to win, Dirk should be on his way to Germany by now. Bottom line the heat have all momentum, and with D-Wade getting hotter in each game, i expect game 6 will be his coming out pary.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Again your saying it as a one sided thing, MOMENTUM IS WHAT THEY WANT IT TO BE. It isnt clearly defined that the team who has won straight games will have momentum, it's the players attitude. Momentum is all about the home-court some people say, what ever it is it's not defined it is done


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Hope Dallas can take it to 7 & win it all...I'll be physically ill if Miami wins this series.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

the mav players attitude are as low as possible, they are down and under. The heat have Shaq and Wade, they didnt gel that well in the first 2 games, but now there playing (especially wade), the best basketball all year. If dallas doenst come out strong in the 1st q, expect Miami to have this game won early. And maybe dirk will hit his free throws since therers no hasselhoff to bother him..


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Each team won every home game so far. Let's hope this pattern continues


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The only player really doing well on the Heat is Wade. Everyone else really isnt helping him. Wade dropped 40 a couple times in this series and thats because hes on fire and the rest of his team is not helping. Shaq is pretty much on lock. However, the Mavs will be heading back home to their fans. This series has pretty much been up to the fans. Wade will not be going for 40 tonight. The rest of the Heat will not be able step up.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

So mavs gonna win


----------

